# Verbunden und doch nicht...



## Stephan Zesiger (14. November 2002)

Hallo

Erstmals entschuldige ich mich für den Doppelpost (hab das problem bereits bei MS Windows und Konsorten gepostet-ohne Erfolg) aber die Lösung des problems liegt mir sehr am Herzen deshalb hier nochmals:


Habe meinem Vater (Windows XP-Pro) Internet eingerichtet. Analoger Amschluss (Telefon), externes Modem. Verbindung zum Internet wird hergestellt. Unten rechts erscheint das Symbol mit den beiden verbundenen PC's. Kennwort und User werden erfolgreich verifiziert. Aber bei jeder URL erscheint die Meldung 'Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden'. Ein Ping auf eine seite oder eine ip geht auch nicht. 

Kennt jemand mögliche Gründe 

Wäre für hilfe mega dankbar !


----------



## Adam Wille (14. November 2002)

Hy Stephan,

ich kenn' das Problem von meinem PC (unter Win98SE), dass ich manchmal zum Server 'ne scheinbare Verbindung habe, auch mit korrektem Passwort, anerkannt und verbunden.

Dann sehe ich aber beim Traffic, dass die Upload-Rate kurz steigt und die Download-Rate konstatn unter 1 kB bleibt.

Egal wohin ich dann verbinde, kommt kein Datentransfer zustande, Wartezeit kann ich beliebig hinauszögern, verändert sich nix.

Wüsste auch gern woran das liegt, tippe manchmal auf mein noname-Modem, aber ob das nun wirklich daran Schuld ist, weiß ich nicht.

Jedenfalls kann ich aber auflegen und nochmal neu verbinden und habe beim nächsten Versuch meistens eine Verbindung, mit der ich auch was anfangen kann...

Was passiert denn bei dir nach weiteren reconnect-Versuchen?

Geist


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (15. November 2002)

Geist ! So schön ! Da hätt ich ja gleich im Flash-Forum bleiben können... 

Werds versuchen... geh morgen abend wieder testen. Danke für den Tip !

Wäre für weitere Tips weiterhin mega dankbar.

gruss skyla


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (15. November 2002)

Ich kenne das Problem - Meistens hilft einfach nur 10 mins warten und neu einwählen. Das sollte aber nicht am Modem liegen, da ich mit meiner Fritzcard PCI früher ähnliche Probleme habe.
Aber schließlich habe ich dann auch DSL bekommen und wenn der DSL Server nicht gerade Down ist, dann läufts auch in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## Adam Wille (17. November 2002)

> Geist ! So schön ! Da hätt ich ja gleich im Flash-Forum bleiben können...


Soll das den Wert meines Postings annullieren oder verstehe ich das grundsätzlich nicht? 

Geist


----------



## Kaprolactam (17. November 2002)

...du verstehst den Sinn grundsätzlich nicht  

sieh dich vor, sonst holt dich der
/Kapro


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (17. November 2002)

@geist

Nee, natürlich nicht Du Dumpfbacke 

fand's nur cool , dass man auf deinen support auch ausserhalb des flashbereichs bauen kann...

...mein problem ist aber nach wie vor nicht gelöst. Analoge anschüsse sollten gesetzlich verboten werden.


----------



## Adam Wille (17. November 2002)

Es kann nicht jeder auf meinen Support außerhalb des Flash-Forums bauen, ich verfolge nur gezielte User nach deren Thread-Openings und antworte dort immer nur bei denen; du gehörst dazu. 




> ...mein problem ist aber nach wie vor nicht gelöst. Analoge anschüsse sollten gesetzlich verboten werden


Du willst mich also als Straftäter hinstellen? 

Du hast jetzt also mehrfach versucht, die Verbindung herzustellen, bist jedesmal aber beim gleichen Zustand wie im ersten Posting gelandet?
Und was sagt das Debugging dazu:
Könnte's am Einwahlknoten (gibt's sowas überhaupt in der Schweiz, oder liegen die eh alle an 'nem Proxy hier in Deutschland? ) liegen, sind noch andere dran?
Gibt's evtl. en Ersatzmodem, mit welchem mal 'n Testlauf gestartet werden könnte?
Gibt's eine Möglichkeit, eine Testverbindung zum Anbieter herzustellen, anstatt gleich das DFÜ-Netzwerk anzuschmeißen?

have a nice day,
Geist


----------



## pReya (17. November 2002)

Hatte das Problem auchmal unter 98se, hört sich hart an, hab aber keine dnare lösung gefunden als zu formatieren, jetz gehts !


----------

